# Rabbit with Tarragon sauce



## Jackalopehunter (Mar 17, 2009)

1/2 cup all purpose flour
2 teaspooons of dried tarragon
1 1/2 teaspoons salt
1 teaspoon pepper
2 rabbits (2-2.5lbs each) cut up 
1/4 cup butter
1/4 cup vegetable oil
2 cups chicken broth

In large resealable plastic bag, combine flour, tarragon, salt pepper. Add the rabbit pieces, one at a time, shake well.

Large skillet, melt butter; add oil. Saute the rabbit, a few at a time, until browned. Add broth; cover and simmer for 50-60 min or until tender. Thicken the pan juices if desired. 
when finished should look like fried chicken. Enjoy! serves approx 8.


----------

